# Reverse Phone Pranks



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As mischievous kids, we called random people chosen willy-nilly from the phone
book to ask if their refrigerator was running or if they had Prince Albert in a can.
The advent of Caller ID has brought new opportunities for creative pranksterism.

A friend just sent this new phone-prank classic to me.



> Caller ID Is a Wonderful Thing
> 
> The local paper, the Gainesville Sun, which I don't bother to
> subscribe to since I don't have a bird, calls every couple of
> ...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

cute :lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Actually in college we had a slightly more sophidsticated gag. We put extensions on adjacent dorm room phones so we could get then side by side. Then we would call up TWO random paople and place the receivers next to each other backwards and listen in on the conversation! Some good pairings were;

The local escort service and the police non emergency line!
Two Pizza parlors
Two cab companies
The proctors on two different floors
Our football coace and a rival colleges coach before a big game.
Any girl in the womens dorm or a female professor and a number we found for a local sex therapist!

By the end or the semester we had one helluva phone list! Of course this was before caller ID.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nick, that last one from your list was classic .. I need to start using that one myself .. Funny thing for me is that the keep delivering the dad-gummed newspaper even though I've asked them to stop three times .. Now they keep calling and asking me if I want it for $1 a week .. one of these days I'll just say why should I pay when you guys keep delivering it for free.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When I was in college I had an early morning job. The guys next to me would, um, entertain, all night and keep me up. This was the source of a prankfest that lasted most of Freshman year. One of the better ones in my opinion... 

...and remember this was before answering machines, voicemail, caller ID, etc., the dorm telephone system was an antique and phones had real, loud bells...

When I got to work at 6AM I called the dorm room, making sure the phone was RIGHT by the wall. I let it ring until I got home at 5PM. I could hear it as I headed up the stairs, and as I approached, everyone on the floor told me that the phone had been ringing all day. I walked in, said, "Hello?" "No there's no Fred here. You must have a wrong number." and hung up.


----------



## james.white (Nov 28, 2007)

the best one i ever "pulled" would have to be this one (you'll see why pulled is in quotations):

me: hi, this is detective xxxx. i'm trying to reach joe.
joe: this is joe. what's the problem officer?
me: i have received an anonymous tip that you grow weed at your backyard.
joe: it was already there when i moved in.

then he hung up. i guess he had caller id. :lol:


----------



## AndyFL (Dec 21, 2007)

Hah...those are some good ones. I'll have to remember those.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I the military it is a custom to do something to the FNG (Frigg'n New Guy). We knew the FNG had just come from the clinic and that he had had some tests done. We wrote up a message when he was away that he had to call the clinic his test results were in. The number we gave was for the Entomology Lab on base. We called the lab prior writing the message to get the names of their new folks too and put the name of one of their new folks as the point of contact for their lab results. 

The confusion that resulted was priceless to watch and overhear.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm curious...why was there a bug lab on base?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Bug lab! :lol:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Is the statue of limitations up? Waaay back when, well before Caller ID, I worked as a temp at an old-fashioned switchboard. When work was quiet, I'd make two calls using two outgoing lines but the same connection cables as regular incoming calls. So both phones would ring, the connection would be as good as if I wasn't there, and I'd listen in.

My favorite was calling two locations of a local restaurant chain. At each, someone up front would pick up the phone, hear that the "caller" was the other location, then pause to rustle up the manager. The two managers would get on the phone and start some weak "How's it going?" small talk, waiting for the other to get to the point of the call. The conversation would drag along for several minutes with awkward pauses, until one would finally say, "Well, I guess I've got to get back to work now," They would agree, then hang up.

I did that a couple of times, and it gave me such a chuckle that both of these managers thought that the other was an idiot calling for no good reason. I feel a little bad for having done it, but it sure was funny!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: That's a great story! :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've told window salesmen I live in an underground house.

When a telemarketer asks, "Wouldn't you like to save money..." I have said, "I have lots of money and love to spend it."

Once I asked a telemarketer if he would like to buy a candle from my daughter who was raising money for her school dance team.

I asked one caller what time he has dinner and for his home number, so I could call him back.

I don't get any calls now due to Caller ID and answering machine.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Is the statue of limitations up? Waaay back when, well before Caller ID, I worked as a temp at an old-fashioned switchboard. When work was quiet, I'd make two calls using two outgoing lines but the same connection cables as regular incoming calls. So both phones would ring, the connection would be as good as if I wasn't there, and I'd listen in.
> 
> My favorite was calling two locations of a local restaurant chain. At each, someone up front would pick up the phone, hear that the "caller" was the other location, then pause to rustle up the manager. The two managers would get on the phone and start some weak "How's it going?" small talk, waiting for the other to get to the point of the call. The conversation would drag along for several minutes with awkward pauses, until one would finally say, "Well, I guess I've got to get back to work now," They would agree, then hang up.
> 
> I did that a couple of times, and it gave me such a chuckle that both of these managers thought that the other was an idiot calling for no good reason. I feel a little bad for having done it, but it sure was funny!


:lol:

i used to do this as well... i also enjoyed doing it to people that knew each other... we had two phone lines at my house... so I would call one of my friends... then quickly call another other one... and then join them together.... the reactions were great!! nobody could ever figure it out...

also... a local radio station here used to do these phone pranks on-air... they would call one chinese takeout place and place an order for delivery... then ask them to read it back... but tell them to hold on one second so they could give the phone to a friend.... then call another chinese takeout place... and say he needed to place an order... then join the calls together.... hilarity ensues! :lol:


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> :thats: Bug lab! :lol:


Does "Entomology Lab" have a different meaning in Military-speak than it does in Civilian-speak? This is starting to drive me a little buggy.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

want to blow someones mind when they call say hello, when they start talking say *hello is anyone there,* (wait) *hello who's there* *hello??*

ithen hang up, if they call back, do same again.


----------

